# PHNS Coding



## pcc@drchoate.com (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,
Has anyone been interviewed or worked for them?  Thanks.


----------



## veggiecow (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello! I'm probably not going to be much help, but I am currently in the testing and interviewing phase with them. Do you have a question? I might be able to answer it (if not now I should be able to as the process progresses more)


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Apr 2, 2009)

I interviewed and tested with them.  I had taken another position though so when the offer came I had to decline. I have heard good things though.


----------

